# Spearfishing Trip Sunday 11/23



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello all,

We will be heading out for an offshore deep trip on Sunday. We are going to be leaving extremely early, so I know this will limit how many people can go. If it makes any difference, you guys are welcome to crash at my place the night before ( I live right by the boat). 

We will be leaving from Macs Marina at 3:30 am (sorry, we have a long way to go and you can sleep on the way out if you want). We will do3-4 dives (your choice). I recommend a 26% mix and2 30% mixes. We will be splitting fuel and the cost will be no more than $80 per person (i pay the rest it it comes up to more than that... and it always does.)

We have a heated enclosed cabin so feel free to bring yourself some coffee and breakfast or whatever. 

Give me a call if you are interested. 

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

count me in dude. im itching and i need some blood to scratch it.

SSI


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Sunday</DIV>Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming east. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></DIV>Weather looking good so far.</DIV>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I can make it too Craash. Would do me good to get out in some deep blue clear....and kill the shit oughtta sumtin


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK Clay, I will coint you in. But you have to stay at my crash at my house the night before. Take a look at how early we are leaving.

Chris


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Well you twisted my arm.. count me in.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Sunday</DIV>East winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></DIV>Getting Better all the time.</DIV></DIV>Trip is full. </DIV></DIV>Thanks for looking.</DIV></DIV>Chris</DIV>


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cant really get into all the details yet cause I'm working.

Had a great day, and tangled with the largest cobia I have ever seen in my life or in any pictures for that matterI have ever seen. Was not able to get it to the boat depsite desperate attempts by 2 divers. 

The water inshore was great visibility, really 100ft + at the freighter. The water off shore was not as good, around 40-50ft.

I'll let everyone else fill in the details. We will be doing another trip next week


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Had a great time Sunday Chris. To bad about the "big one that got away"!

Let me know when you are going again.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so depressed right now. World record for a cobia is 135 pounds 9 ounces. I would bet my boat, speargun, and all my dive gear that this cobia was a MINIMUM 150 pounds. I thought it was a 6 foot + shark laying in the sand. The I rememebred, sharks don't lay in the sand...they keep moving so water is going past there gills (other than Nurse sharks, wich are easily edentifiable by the extra tail fins). 

I went in for a closer look, and saw the white underside, and the "catfish-looking-head-with-a-big-two-foot-wide-smile". And said....Oh my god. That is the worlds biggest cobia. Then I said no, it cannot be a cobia, I have never seen a fish that big, it must be some kinda shark. Then I said Oh my god, that is a cobia. I got Craashs attention, and pointed to my weapon, and the legendary fish. He shrugged his shoulders to say "so what, that shark aint bothering us.." I violently tried to get his attention more to realize. 

Finally, thru his mask, I saw his eyes get big as saucers as the realization that we were in a once in a lifetime situation right here, that we could dive another 50 years and never see a cobia, or any fish for that matter the size of this. The rest of what happened down there is depressing. We did not get the fish, due to a matter of split seconds. 3 times, we were so close to having him, had time just givin us one more second to get closer/ reload/ect. 

I have caught a good number of sharks this size, and I do not exaterate for any who now me. In fact, most of my stories from diving are backed up with helmetcam footage. Unfortunately, I did not have the helmet cam on to show the proof. BUt this fish was at least 6 foot. I would guess his weight between 150# and up to 200#, somwhere in the middle. Chris made the comment that he was ddefinately bigger than me, and I weigh 210 pounds, but I know I have more bone than a fish.

However, I will say this, I would bet all of my prized possesions againts ANYTHING..that the fish was at LEAST 150 pounds....absolutely no doubt about it. I am really :reallycrying over the lost oppurtunity.

This was the fish legends are made of.Chris and Iwould have to buy a new freezer just to throw half of the meat in it.We would have to changeour avatars with pics of this beast. We would have to hire publisist to deal with all the unwanted (yeah right!) media attention. We would have to fight the federal government who would try to take it away from us for research. We would have to donate to a museamthe teradactles, borontasaurus, and whatever other dinosaur meats we found in its stomach from when it was younger and feeding back 2 million years ago. :doh

Brandy and I are going on a recon mission friday. 4 dives, same area, to find the monster. We may or may not get him, and we may or may not come back alive. BUt if I go out, I can think of no better way, than doing battle on HIS turf with this fish.

Life insurance is up to date.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You're going to need that life insurance if you go out on Friday. Building seas all day long and looking really nasty based on the forecast right now. That CAT can handle some crap, but who knows. Good luck.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.



Fri
Nov 28<DIV class=wxClear></DIV><DIV class=tdForecastWrap><DIV class=tdForecast>









T-Showers<DIV class=wxClear></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=tdTemps>

*72°*
49°</DIV>


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the post!!

Did you get any other fish?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> Brandy and I are going on a recon mission friday. 4 dives, same area, to find the monster. We may or may not get him, and we may or may not come back alive. BUt if I go out, I can think of no better way, than doing battle on HIS turf with this fish.


if you saw a cobe this late in the season at an area of structure it may very well be his permanate living area. good luck i what to see yall in the news saturday!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

So did he get stuck or missed or what?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Talked to Clay about it. They shot him, stuck him, rode and got jerked around for a while then he pulled off. It was great to hear the excitement in Clay's voice about this fish. Like a kid at Christmas. 

Good luck out there Clay and be carefull. Hope you bring your prize home. Freezer space isnt a problem. I have a big one that I will share some space in.:letsdrink


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the call today Clay... sorry I couldn't join you tomorrow.

Be sure and let us know how it goes. Good luck, and dive safely!!!!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna try to post before the endevor, but will be leaving early...just the excitement in Clay's voice was enough to have meload upfor this one!_*AND,*_ I am gonna try and bring us all back for Turkey Day! Reconfiguring my Riffe rig and loading mygear as I type, THIS is what Christmas feels like for grown-ass men!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Well. the stalwart souls are off to hunt the "Kraken." We will see what they come home with. It should be an adventure.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (11/26/2008)*Well. the stalwart souls are off to hunt the "Kraken." We will see what they come home with. It should be an adventure.


As excited as Clay sounded on the phone about getting back out there to hunt for the beast, I expect a good story.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

claydoh of all people should know by now that nobody believes a word he says...thats why he wears that monstrosity on his head...he did sound excited, but i still cant believe that he went without the camera. i did let him know that he probably only saw that fish because he didn't have a camera and if he had any chance at all at seeing it again, he better not wear it on round 2. good luck to those guys.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry you guys could not bring the cobia in. Wish I had been there to see the action. Damn! Another 5 weeks to go before I can dive again. :banghead :banghead


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

did they go out today? i know they said friday earlier but it sounds like they went today by reading some other post.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, we went today. The good Captain Paul Redman was so good as to take out the Snapper Trapper. We had a full recon crew. Paul, Kevin (holy spear-it), Jerry (Badboy69), Rich (Spearfisher), Brandon (Gman), and Paul Pierce (Pierce 07), which it was my first time gettin to dive with Pierce...great guy man!

I will start another thread and post up the story, The pictures, the adventure, the failure, but still another great day on the water, and some real heart pounding situations!

I'm tired.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> I will start another thread and post up the story, The pictures, the adventure, the failure, but still another great day on the water, and some real heart pounding situations!


cant wait. hate to here it was a failure though but those heart pounding situations are always fun though:letsdrink


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Duuuuuuuuude! I ain't gonna spoil the thread for Clay-Doh, but lemme just say that THIS is why we dive!Oh, Rich...I'll be lookin' for my "Spearfishing 101" card in my box at the shop! And it was good to have Kevin back...even if it was just for a day! Hey, Paul..."What shark?!" See, Dalton, I brought him back! Gonna be tellin' these tales over turkey later!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I cant wait to hear the story.

Yall post it up ASAP!

Chris


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Cocaine is a powerful drug Clay. I didnt know Cobe would lay in the sand? Every time Ive seen one it was moving along slow and up off the bottom. Damn if it was a cobe I sure wish you would have landed it. Would have been awesome to see one of our local legends in the record books...(shirt on of course)


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

please post the report!!! i couldnt sleep last night not knowing what happened you guys are killing me.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

OO ya the shark that no one told me about so i just keep shooting. Awesome dives with awesome people had a great time! :letsdrink


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

All I can say right now is that I have a new appreciation for Hammerheads! 'Hatecheese' and 'Felix' had a run in a while back w/ a big 'un and now I can say I have seen an HH doin' work!!!


----------

